
Show HN: Odyssee - debaseur
http://odyssee.co/
======
tobylane
Interesting. I made it to the grass field and couldn't progress. What is the
aim or theme of it?

~~~
debaseur
there isn't really an aim or theme other than to make something interesting
visually that the user can interact with. there was also the personal aim on
my part of practicing javascript.

interesting that you got stuck on the grass field. i hadn't seen that happen
before. you just have to persevere a bit ;) thanks for checking it out!

------
debaseur
a little game made using javascript

